# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Immuunsysteem en allergieën >  Lyme

## Armandcrousen

Hallo,

Heeft iemand ervaring met colloidaal zilver om Lyme te behandelen. Ik ben ten einde raad en zou graag ervaringen uitwisselen,
Groet,

Armand

----------


## Nora

Wat is Lyme?

----------


## Sann

www.lymenet.nl www.borreliose.nl

----------


## Prevent Care

De Amerikaanse arts Paul Faber leed zelf aan de ziekte van Lyme, die hem bijna fataal werd. de behandeling met regulier antibiotica hielp niet en veroorzaakte zelfs een Candida-schimmelinfectie. Door zich te behandelen
met Colloidal Silver heeft hij zich echter van beide ziekten kunnen genezen.
Vanuit onze praktijk kan ik je een hele goede Colloidal Silver toesturen.
Rian Bruijne Prevent Care 076-5032430

----------


## viooltje212

> De Amerikaanse arts Paul Faber leed zelf aan de ziekte van Lyme, die hem bijna fataal werd. de behandeling met regulier antibiotica hielp niet en veroorzaakte zelfs een Candida-schimmelinfectie. Door zich te behandelen
> met Colloidal Silver heeft hij zich echter van beide ziekten kunnen genezen.
> Vanuit onze praktijk kan ik je een hele goede Colloidal Silver toesturen.
> Rian Bruijne Prevent Care 076-5032430



Hallo,
bij mij werd onlangs een grenswaarde van de borrelia ontdekt in het bloed. In het bloed dat daarna werd onderzocht was geen borrelia te zien.
Hier kreeg ik 4 weken antibiotica (Doxycycline) 200 mg per dag voor.
De klachten die ik heb horen zonder twijfel bij de ziekte van Lyme, echter de antibiotica heeft niet voldoende geholpen, vermoedelijk gaat het om de chronische vorm want ik heb die klachten al meer dan 5 jaar, ze worden alleen steeds erger. Alleen de artsen twijfelen aan het feit dat het de Borreliose is waaraan ik lijd. K heb inmiddels 5 specialisten bezocht.
Volgens de arts zijn er hier in Nederland geen onderzoeksmethoden om de chronische vorm te onderzoeken, ik wil wel naar Duitsland om bloedonderzoek te laten doen. Ik wil zelf graag behandeling om van mijn klachten (die ernstig zijn) af te komen, maar wat is goede raad? Kunt u mij misschien verder helpen?

Met vriendelijke groet,
Viooltje

----------


## Francois

> Hallo,
> 
> Heeft iemand ervaring met colloidaal zilver om Lyme te behandelen. Ik ben ten einde raad en zou graag ervaringen uitwisselen,
> Groet,
> 
> Armand


Hallo,

Naar Ik begrijp heeft de bacterie (borellia,vooral in spirocheetvorm) die de ziekte veroorzaakt een oner andere soort van bescherming of slijmlaag rond zich,waardoor het voor de "witte bloedcellen" ,moeilijk wordt om de boosdoener te identificeren (gesofisticeerde verhullingstechniek) en zo zijn vernielend werk voortzetten.
Antibiotica heeft reeds vele levens gered van welke ziekten dan ook,maar een langdurend gebruik is gevaarlijk voor het lichaam en de mens.
Ik gebruik de laatste tijd zelf colloidaal zilver of "zilverwater" zoals Ik het verder zal noemen,het werd voor de komst van antibiotica veelvuldig gebruikt,nu zijn er zelfs dokters die dit produkt niet kennen,Ik ben zelfs zo van overtuigd geraakt dat Ik het zelf aanmaak,en gebruik.
Ik bezoek deze week nog mijn huisarts en spreek hem erover,Ik heb een groot deel van de symptomen die overeenkomen met de ziekte van lyme,doch heb geen zekerheid,Ik begrijp ook dat het moeilijk is om diagnose te stellen,en dat maakt het zeker moeilijk,Ik spreek er verder over met de arts.

Groeten,Francois.

----------


## Prevent Care

> Hallo,
> 
> Naar Ik begrijp heeft de bacterie (borellia,vooral in spirocheetvorm) die de ziekte veroorzaakt een oner andere soort van bescherming of slijmlaag rond zich,waardoor het voor de "witte bloedcellen" ,moeilijk wordt om de boosdoener te identificeren (gesofisticeerde verhullingstechniek) en zo zijn vernielend werk voortzetten.
> Antibiotica heeft reeds vele levens gered van welke ziekten dan ook,maar een langdurend gebruik is gevaarlijk voor het lichaam en de mens.
> Ik gebruik de laatste tijd zelf colloidaal zilver of "zilverwater" zoals Ik het verder zal noemen,het werd voor de komst van antibiotica veelvuldig gebruikt,nu zijn er zelfs dokters die dit produkt niet kennen,Ik ben zelfs zo van overtuigd geraakt dat Ik het zelf aanmaak,en gebruik.
> Ik bezoek deze week nog mijn huisarts en spreek hem erover,Ik heb een groot deel van de symptomen die overeenkomen met de ziekte van lyme,doch heb geen zekerheid,Ik begrijp ook dat het moeilijk is om diagnose te stellen,en dat maakt het zeker moeilijk,Ik spreek er verder over met de arts.
> 
> Groeten,Francois.


Beste Francois.

Omdat er langs alle kanten nu Colloïdal Silver wordt aangeboden voelen wij ons verplicht uitleg te geven over de kwaliteit. Colloïdal Silver en zilver water zijn beslist niet hetzelfde. Zilverwater kan zelfs bij overgebruik schadelijk zijn. (Argeria)

Er zijn maar twee producenten in Amerika die het donkere Colloïdal Silver met toestemming van de overheid legaal mogen produceren.
Het is deze hoog kwalitatieve Colloïdal Silver die wij aanbieden.
Het doorzichtige laag gedoseerde zilverwater is overal in Europa te koop, kan zelfs zelf gemaakt worden (Hulda Clark) en heeft hoegenaamd geen werking en is zelfs toxisch omdat het de chloride vorm betreft.

Daarnaast werken wij in de praktijk met de NES therapie. Een methode die er voor gezorgd heeft dat de ontwikkelaar ervan, Peter Fraser, genezen is van Lyme.

Wil je meer weten neem dan even contact op ons. 076-5032430

Rian Bruijne

----------


## Francois

Hallo,

Doe Ik wat mis?
Ik zou het niet weten,het zilverwater zoals Ik het noem is natuurlijk colloïdaal zilver omdat Ik het maak met een beperkte stroomsterkte welk Ik nauwkeurig in de gaten hou,teveel stroom zou resulteren in te grote zilverdeeltjes en ze moeten klein (colloïdaal) blijven zodat ze elk lichaamsweefsel kunnen binnendringen.
Verder gebruik Ik gezuiverd water (aqua purificata) dat ook in baxters wordt gebruikt (er bestaat geen zuiverder water op de planeet),en geen natrium (zout) bevat en ook geen chloor,anders zou men zilverchloride verkrijgen,welke moeilijk de zilverionen afgeeft,en niet aan te raden is.
Ik gebruik Ik zilver dat 99,99 % zuiver is,anderen gebruiken 99,90%,gebruik geen minderwaardig zilver of zelfs sterling zilver,dit bevat een teveel aan andere metalen zoals nikkel en chroom.
Ik bewaar de oplossing in een bruine fles op een donkere plaats op kamertempratuur,zodat het zonlicht geen negatieve uitwerking.
Het verkregen produkt is minstens 30 ppm (delen per miljoen)heel werkzaam voor me en ook familie die van mijn produkt gebruiken.
Het verschijnsel argyria kan men krijgen bij werkelijk overvloedig gebruik (3 liter per dag,met een 30 ppm waarde) en kleurt de huid grijs.
Ik gebruik het regelmatig,en voel er me goed bij.

Mvg,Francois

----------

